# 2006 Fuji Team Pro



## CAP51160 (Oct 25, 2006)

is this a good bike? What other brand name bikes is this comparble to? I saw this for sale for $1800. It has a carbon frame and Ultegra components,
Thanks


----------



## FujiCyclist86 (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm going to get a new Fuji Team Pro '06 tomarrow. I already know the size 49cm (i'm 5'4) and i'll be getting it for 950 dollars!! haha its soo cool to get employee pricing.....haha all you suckers!! jk

I'v just been impressed with Fuji. They're a solid company on the rise.


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

CAP51160 said:


> is this a good bike? What other brand name bikes is this comparble to? I saw this for sale for $1800. It has a carbon frame and Ultegra components,
> Thanks


Not a bad deal. The Fuji carbon frames and the Scott CR1 frames look remarkably similar when compared side by side. A little too similar for it to be a coincidence. They are both made in Taiwan by Topeak...


----------



## FujiCyclist86 (Feb 8, 2007)

backinthesaddle said:


> Not a bad deal. The Fuji carbon frames and the Scott CR1 frames look remarkably similar when compared side by side. A little too similar for it to be a coincidence. They are both made in Taiwan by Topeak...


no kidding dude, i work at a bike shop and know whats a good deal! :thumbsup:


----------

